# Brandy for you



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Brandy 

The guys name is dive4bugz on spearboard he's got a 25 ft aguasport, As for Clay I'm sure he will try to squerm his way out of this one but its not happenin the presure is on Clay

H20Arman


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

What are you doing up so early?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats what im talking about Clay! Big Hog fish.

I like this guy already H2o , Hes got A haircut like mine


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

NO the question is what are you doing up so early? 

Are you ready to shoot some fish in warm waters instead of this alaska? I'm psych'ed and ready to go I have all my gear ready make sure you bring more than one gun and a extra shaft we will also need some lobster stuff like a bag and net or snare.'

Lets shoot some fish we will have a cook out saturday night at my sisters I'm ready

H20Arman


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Guys

I want to go get my boat are you guys going to be around?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I'm here.

I see them hiogs brandy...they taste any good?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

They say its better than Snapper and Grouper


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Where are you guys going? If you're heading to the keys, Brandy, come talk to me. We have tickle sticks and nets and bags you can use for bugs. Give me a shout and I'll round up the gear for you.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

ASSHOLES!!! Where are ya'll going? Hey Armondo, where u been?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Miami area. With a stop at the Jail


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

alot of people argue that the hog is the best kind of snaper,me personally i like the yelowtail best then the hog then mango then red followeed closely by the rest.

whats up clay when you getting out next?

SSI


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ill be out there with ya tuesday Sniper on Craashes boat!! Lookin foward to it!

Brandy...I aint goin to jail, Im gonna be good the whole trip


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Hogfish.

We used to shoot a lot of them when I was stationed in Cuba. Great eating.


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

This is the Cuban in Wyoming freezing his ass off, But I will be ready for Ft Lauderdale those Hogs are mine !

H20Arman


----------

